# New Owner's Common questions!



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Please excuse me if these questions are in the wrong forum. I'm extremely new 

I'm going to get a Betta fish tomorrow (08/15) and have a few questions. I've done a bit of research and found some conflicting things, some coming from googling, some coming from this site.

1. Would at least a 1 gallon tank be sufficient for a Betta? I don't have enough room in my tiny room for a 5 gallon tank, so if I can get away with a 1-1.5 gallon tank, it'd be great!

2. How often do I need to change the water? I've heard that you should do 25% water changes daily, with 100% water changes weekly, but my boyfriend (who has only bought a Betta once and it wasn't for himself) says that that's excessive and it should only be 100% water change done weekly. Help? D:

3. I know that a heater is essential, but I live in Florida, so therefore, it gets very hot during the summer (like it is now.) Do I still need the heater in there to regulate the temperature to 76-82 Degrees or should I just leave it out?

4. If I do get at least a 1.5 gallon tank, should I just leave out the filter? At the moment, I'm cash strapped, so I CAN get a filter if I need to, buuut if I can get away with not having one just temporarily, then I will.

I'm sorry if some of these questions and comments make you wanna rant at me, but...I'm so confused and need help. Thanks!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

1. Would at least a 1 gallon tank be sufficient for a Betta? I don't have enough room in my tiny room for a 5 gallon tank, so if I can get away with a 1-1.5 gallon tank, it'd be great!

If you can get a 2 gallon kritter keeper, I'd do that. They're small enough to fit easily, but big enough for the Betta. If you can't do that, a 1 gal is okay with daily water changes, probably 25% one day, 100% the next, and start again.

2. How often do I need to change the water? I've heard that you should do 25% water changes daily, with 100% water changes weekly, but my boyfriend (who has only bought a Betta once and it wasn't for himself) says that that's excessive and it should only be 100% water change done weekly. Help? D:

That really depends on the size of the tank and if you have a filter or no. If it's a larger tank, you can get away with less water changes, and even less with a filter. If it's a smaller tank, you're looking at more. And one a week, esp. in a gallon, is not enough.

3. I know that a heater is essential, but I live in Florida, so therefore, it gets very hot during the summer (like it is now.) Do I still need the heater in there to regulate the temperature to 76-82 Degrees or should I just leave it out?

As long as the temperature stays around 78*, at least, you should be fine. If you're not certain, get the heater to make sure.

4. If I do get at least a 1.5 gallon tank, should I just leave out the filter? At the moment, I'm cash strapped, so I CAN get a filter if I need to, buuut if I can get away with not having one just temporarily, then I will.

Filters are nice, but yes, you can do without one. Just keep up on the water changes and you'll be fine. Filters will cut your work load drastically though.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

OH, and welcome!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help, NCPanthers!

If I get a 2 gallon tank (I'm going to Petsmart tommorow, I hope they have it!), how often would I have to change the water in the tank? I just don't wanna kill my new fish just as soon as I get it! D:

Also, will the pet store have a liquid test kit? Should I use that the first time I fill up my tank with Spring water?

Thank you so much for your help! I know I must be annoying..


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

A one gallon is fine but keep in mind the smaller his home is the more you have to change his water. I would recommend 2 50% and 1 100% on his water change. Basically every other day. For the water temp first get a thermometer- the kind that goes into the water not the kind that sticks on the glass. The one that sticks on the glass measures the temp of the glass not the water itself. Do not get a heater for a tank that small. They do have micro heaters but I believe it is for tanks 2.5-5 gallons. You could use a heat lamp or place it in the warmest part of the house if it gets too cold. Filters I find to be pointless on any tanks less than 5 gallons. They do have really small ones (which I got one on my 2.5 tank) but it doesnt really filter the water, it more less just adds current to keep the film off the surface of the water. You could use plain ol tap water but you have to have dechlorinatorwhich keeps your fish safe from harmful toxins, however well water is usually safe. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

No, no problem  Glad you're being responsible enough to ask! lol. I change my 2gal Kritter Keeper's every other day. I use lukewarm water from the tap because tap water has minerals that are good for your fish. Make sure to get a water conditioner; API and Tetra have nice ones. And stress coat is nice. I always add two drops of each; but it depends on the conditioner, and there's usually instructions on the back. The water conditioner takes out ammonia and harmful metals, as well as a couple other chemicals I believe. It's handy to have even if you're using spring water, in my opinion.

Most of the major pet stores do have some kind of liquid test kit. You can use it if you like, I don't but I know it's good if you're really unsure of your water.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you, NCPanthers and tsoto80 for all of your info! I'm writing everything down and I'll keep everyone updated on my new fish!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh and one more question!

I occasionally light scented candles. Should I stop doing this once I get a Betta so as to not contaminate its water? I know that spritzing perfume around is an AWFUL idea, but I'm not sure about candles.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

You should be fine, if you're concerned distance it from the tank. Light it across the room or something.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

many of mine are in 2 gallon Kritter keepers. you can find them where they have the rodent stuff, and cost less than many 1-1.5 gallon tanks! :O

water changes vary from person to person. i, personally, do 100% water changes twice a week, but some do 2 50% and one 100% every week.

they don't NEED filters. none of mine have them, but my Caroline, who lived in my 1.5 gallon, enjoyed the filter(and it moved her moss, and she liked that).


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to the wonderful world of betta keeping.  I second everything everyone says. Here's what I'd do with a 2 gallon unfiltered tank. Setup a 1 gallon jug with spring water or dechlorinated water and set it aside for partial water changes. 2x a week do 100% water changes, and 2 days a week do 50% water changes. Partials barely take any time at all, and 100%'s are also very easy.  I only filter one of my 4 betta tanks, because I've had problems with betta fins and filters. Tears occur pretty easily for me. ;/ Just something to consider. Pleeeeease post pics of your new fishy when you bring him or her home! What tail type were you thinking of getting?


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the welcomes and the responses!

I actually bought my little Betta today and I'm not sure what type he is. Right now, I have him sitting in a cup while his 3.5 Gallon filtered tank (silly me didn't think to get a 2 gallon one till I left the store. Doh!) is filtered for 45 minutes or so. I think, with the filter, I'll a 100% water change a week, unless that's too little? D:

How long should I get the filter sit before I bob Wheatley (that's his name! ) in the tank?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

3.5 filtered is better than 2 gallons!  Congrats.  You can't really cycle a 3.5 gallon, so just let the filter do it's work for a few hours while the temperature stabilizes. Then slowly acclimate the new guy by first floating his cup in the tank for about 20 minutes, then dumping out a bit of nasty cup water into the sink and putting a little clean tank water in the cup. This lets the betta get used to the new water temp and "taste". Do this every 5ish minutes for 30 minutes, then carefully release the lil guy.  A filtered 3.5 gallon could get 2 50% water changes a week for 3 weeks, then a 100%.  That's what I'd do.  Congrats! We want pics pics pics. Pleeeeeease?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

thats great you went with a 3.5 tank! I know Wheatley will greatly enjoy the swimming space. I would recommend doing at least one 50% and one 100% weekly. Even though you have a filter I do not think good bacteria will be able to establish in the filter because of all the water changes. I would say run the tank for 24 hours before you put him in to get the filter somewhat working. Did you get a thermometer, plants, and other deco? We expect plenty of pics around here!! We go gaga over them lol


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Bettaluver! I'm gonna keep it running until 7 (I've had it cycling for about an hour now), then do what you said!

I did manage to take a few of Wheatley. He didn't try to hide from the camera. He actually posed a few times before I turned on the flash, which may have scared him again .__. Whoops.

Pictures are coming momentarily!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, here are the pictures of my Wheatley! Sorry they are of crappy quality. My other camera is dead and I had to use the crappy one :<

And sorry, they stretch out the page. So not my intention!

























The picture above is the best where you can see a slight gap in his fins. I'll get a better picture later, but I noticed it when I got home? His fins don't look rotten or anything, so d'you think it's just stress?

And this is his tank!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Excellent!  Glad to hear it. Wheatley is a veil tail!  They are hard to photograph.  Very pretty, and very nice tank. I've been trying all day to take pics of my newest betta Coral. I haven't gotten a new fishy since febuary, I'm really excited. I do not see a gap in his fins though.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww he's cute, and the tank is awesome. I love VTs! Both of mine have awesome personalities, especially my Jazz {Avatar fishy}


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, and the little cave? My Jazz has that in his tank, he loves it.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you both! A Veil Tail..My Wheatley is a pretty boy! I can't wait to see his personality shine through! 
Right now, he's kind of hanging at the top of the cup and when I put my hand up, he sorts of backs away. I'm chalking it up to the fact that he's been through a loot and isn't the most sociable right now.

Turns out the gap in his tail was actually the bottom of his pelvic fin, I think. It's a white/silver color and makes it look like there's a gap in his tail. Silly boy!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Really, NCPanther? I saw that cave and automatically fell in love with it.  It seems so cute!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

It might have ripped at one point; new growth comes in like that.  And yeah, once they get used to you Betta's are so amazing personality wise.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh man, I just can't wait until he gets used to his tank. 

Two questions:
1. Do I need to test the water for Ammonia and all that before I put him in? I put about 3 (maybe 5 on accident!) drops of decholirnator in there.
2. The temperature seems to be staying at about 86 degrees. Is that okay for him?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

That temp is too high for him. Wait until it gets down to 78 or so. anywhere in the green zone on your thermometer is fine


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

It doesn't hurt to put a bit more. If you have a test kit, you can if you like. Probably not necessary, but it really depends on the water source. City water is usually the one that needs most testing. 

86 is okay, bit high... don't let it get to 90. lol. I let that happen once, nearly boiled my poor fish. >.<


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay  Is there any way to cool it down faster? Like Ice cubes (Okay, maybe not a good idea..) or something similiar? I just hate to leave him in that nasty cup of water.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

NCPanthers: Thanks! I'll put in about two more drops, just to make it about 5-7 drops for sure. I DO have strips to test (Strips=Bad, I know, but..I didn't have any liquid! D, but if it's not necessary, then I want to avoid using it XD


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate to triple post, but I have to ask:

Is it okay to take a bit of water (like, half a Petsmart cup) worth of tank water and put it in with the nasty water Wheatley is sitting in now? It's sitting at 86 as I'm trying to get it to go down. Not working out too well, though.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping...and what a lovely Betta you found.......

And yes, add some tank water to the holding cup-if the tank water is too hot...make a small water change with cooler water before you add the Betta....Be sure and save the cup and lid...it is great to have on hand to use for QT container if needed.

In a 3.5gal filtered tank-make 50% twice weekly water changes.....1-50% water only and 1-50% to include the substrate by vacuum or stir and dip method-As long as you are careful-leave the Betta in the tank during water changes.

Filter media needs a rinse/swish in old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month

Be sure and try to keep the water temp between new and old water within a couple of degree of each other with water changes

Dose the dechlorinator for the full volume of the tank as a general rule

You may or may not need a heater, but its a good idea to have one on hand...your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range

Fish need a day and night schedule-turn off the lights at night

You do need a thermometer to monitor both the tank temp and temp of replacement water used for water changes

Water-its best to use tap water with a dechlorinator....bottled water, spring water, distilled water...etc.....are not healthy for long term fish health....

Nutrition-good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals

Remove uneaten food within a reasonable time

Be sure and properly acclimate the new Betta to both temp and water chemistry by adding small amount of dechlorinated tank water to the pet shop water over 20-30 min...toss all pet shop water...you don't want to add this to the tank.....

Most important....Have Fun and Enjoy your wet-pet.......


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice, oldfishlady! I'm going to put some new water in the cup now. I should put a drop of dechlorinator in there, even if I'm using a cup or a half cup of water, right?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as you have the tank water treated with the dechlorinator already...you shouldn't need to add more unless you make a water change or top off (add more water).....

Is the tank water too warm or is it the holding container that is too warm....or both.....If it is the tank.....and you haven't added the Betta to it yet...go ahead and make a 50% water change on it using cooler replacement water to get the temp 76-80F...be sure and dose the dechlorinator on the replacement water for the full volume of the tank.....
Empty half the water out of the holding container with the Betta and top it off with the cooler treated tank water...do this 2-3 times and then add the Betta to the tank........you may need to top off the tank due to this...so be sure and treat the top off water with dechlorinator.......


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

What I've been doing SO far is I've been letting the tank sit in the dark with the lights off and the fan on high and it's dropping temperature slowly. Should I do a 50% water change anyway with cooler water and then dose it for the full volume of the tank?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup, that should work fine. Little less waiting for you too  

I like your sig, it's so true. I started with my Jazz, and now I have 6 Betta's, a few babies, and 4 more soon to be on the way. >.<


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, Thanks, NCPanthers. I just thought of it as soon as I saw another pretty multicolored boy at Petsmart. I swear, If I wasn't unemployed, I would've gotten him. So pretty.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a new job, where I'm literally making double or more what I was making before. I have no idea what to do with all the extra...no really, I do...I spend it faster than I ever thought I could... >.< The more money you have the more stuff you want. Unfortunately. But nothing wrong with a few more Betta's.....


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, not at all! Personally, I LIKE the thought of another Betta once I get settled in with Wheatley, buuut until I get more money, I can't >.<
If I get this job, however...More Bettas, here I come!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup! And the more you have, the more supplies you can share. Like, you won't have to buy food and conditioner every time. When I buy a new Betta I buy it, a heater, a kritter keeper, and usually a couple decorations. That's about it; I usually have so much left over gravel around that I almost never need that. When I got my new one from wally today I just happened to have a plant left over, so all I bought him was a big gallon jar to last him til I get paid and can get to Petco again. Then Kritter Keeper and a decoration and he'll be good to go.  {I have a spare heater.}


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! It must be nice, being able to save on plants and such. The Kritter Keepers can't be TOO expensive and the other stuff is fairly cheap.

Gah, getting cold water is hard in Florida. In the Middle of summer. Even tonight, it stinks xD I put water in the fridge for 10 minutes, it's too cold, so I put it in the microwave, then put it in the bowl. I got more water chilling for 5 minutes and now I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

lol, that sucks >.< Water is so fickle sometimes.

Kritter Keepers aren't too bad. The Petco brand ones are $10 for the 2gal, $12 for the 3gal. You can buy them online pretty cheap too.  And if you really want to save, you can use the plants from craft stores, the silk ones. Better for your betta and all you have to do is soak them in water for like an hour before hand.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

That sounds awesome! I'm gonna look at that for my next Betta...

Ugh, right now, the water is at 82 degrees, after I put cold water in it. It still needs time to regulate, though, and the filter is running. Should I start bobbing Wheatley in it or wait till it hits 80?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

You can start bobbing him, but have it at 80 before you release. It'll take a bit for the water in the cup to get even close, depending on what it is now. Room temperature is usually like 72* for most places though.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I had the fan running on high to cool the water down. It's on normal now, so I'm just gonna see if it cools down in the next 20 minutes while I bob him and when I put the water in his cup. I have no idea what my room is normally, but I'm gonna keep either a desk fan or the ceiling fan running for him when I'm not home.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Im in FL also and this time of year i have to make sure my tanks dont get TOO HOT XD Ill buy another heater in the fall though, but unless hes in a room with AC blasting, hes probably okay in the summers here


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Punki! I'm just worried about him getting too hot as well xD What is the normal temp you kee youe Bettas at, Punki?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

My old male oldman tends to get really lethargic if it goes past 83 so ill take a ziplock filled with cool water and float it in his tank till the temp drops, My females younger and handles the temps better, ive had hers get to 86 but at that point she seemed a bit hyper so i worked her back down. As long as its not extreme and its a gradual change it shouldnt be too stressful. 
I try to keep them at 78-82 as best i can


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay. I was just curious because I'm trying to get the temperature in my tank to go down to 80, but it's stuck at 82 right now. I've started to put some tank water in his cup to get him used to it, so in about 30 minutes, I'll probably just put it in if it's still at 82.  I put ice cubes in there and it seems to have gone down some, soo I'll wait and see.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, and thank you all so much for your help! Punk, NCPanther, Tsoto, Oldfishlady and everyone else!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Update: Little Wheatley is in his tank!!

Right now, he seems to hang around the right top corner, near the surface of it. Of course, my mind went to several illnesses that do that, but My boyfriend and little sister are getting mad at me and are telling me that I worry too much. He does seem to kind of get 'blown away' by the filter when he plays with it, though. But that might just be me worrying again. 

Gonna wait until the morning to see if its still a problem for him and if I need to disconnect and find out how to change the speed on it or not.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah give him a day or so; my Gandalf hates water change day and will sit in a corner for most of the night and into the next day. Healthy, not clamped or anything. But hates the move and adjusting. Second half of the second day he's normal again. lol. It's a new tank, he'll adjust


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

I checked on him this morning and he seems to be..exploring of sorts. He's still stuck to the corner, but now he's swimming around. It seems like his ventral fins aren't showing and seems to be towards his anal fin, but I guess that could still be from stress.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah as long as all his fins aren't super tight {they loosen up periodically} he's fine, especially if he's starting to explore. The new male I got took ehhh three hours to start exploring? And some take longer.


----------

